# The Amitriptyline Club!



## Astra (Nov 4, 2010)

I have had excellent results with this med!
It has been a Godsend!
It has helped with headache, neck and shoulder pain, and joint pain, 
I think it's helped with belly spasms too!
It knocks me out at bedtime, no getting up thro the night at all
But most of all, it keeps me calm! (even on Pred!)
Post your success stories here in the Ammy Trippy Club!
xxx


----------



## Babs1957 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm on the Ammy Train!!! Was rx'd for fibro so it was nice to have when doc put me on entocort. 40mg a night...better than my sleep number bed!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm currently on 25 mg of Amitriptyline.  I was put on it because Entocort gave me chronic headaches.  The Amitrip took care of the headaches and made me feel much better.  And like Joan said, it helps put me to sleep at night.  The only side effect I've experienced is some dizziness, but that only happens if I get up in the middle of the night.  I enjoy Amitriptyline - it's been working well for me!  I have a yearlong prescription so I get to be on it for a nice long time.


----------



## fairy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello

i had this given to me ages ago.

I was given 10mg and i passed out and cracked my head on the stair case so won't be trying this again.

Really glad it suiting you both though xx

Love Dawn xx


----------



## effdee (Nov 4, 2010)

Just started it on Tuesday. 25mg at night for a week, then 50mg if everything is going well. So far, so good. 

I'm hoping it can supplement/replace marijuana. They do similar things (helps with sleep, pain, appetite, constipating, calming in general) but I might be able to avoid the baggage that comes with smoking. I'm hoping to get a job soon when my symptoms get better, but if I have to get drug tested I won't pass.


----------



## Fruitcake (Nov 6, 2010)

I've just been given these by my doc to help with my insomia and arthritis pain at night, the first one made me feel hungover the next day though...have you had any bad side effects at all?

I only had a couple of hrs sleep sleep last night so might give them another try!

Lyndsey xx


----------



## Astra (Nov 7, 2010)

Hiya Lyndsey!
Long time, no see, hope you're ok?
I was still sedated the first morning yes, but I have no side effects at all now, I think it's fab!
Stick with it, I'm sleeping really deep and not getting up at all, I take it at 10pm and in a coma by half past!
xxxx


----------



## BLM (Nov 7, 2010)

I love my ammy!! Though I dont take it regularly, when Im not sleeping or getting lots of headaches, I take one and sleep and feel great the next day. Though I have to take it early in the evening and get a long night sleep....which is kinda hard with one baby and a toddler~


----------



## tpd320 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes indeed.  First time in a long time that I actually have got some solid sack time.  Hard enough to sleep during the day as it is (graveyard shift).  I popped my 50mg's the over day. Didn't crack an eye lid until 14 hours later.  Has really helped with tummy orchestra also.  My wife loves it. She says I am more mellow now as opposed to being uptight all the time.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2011)

Free bump for Joan's club since Amitriptyline seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Astra (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks David!
xxxx

Been nearly a year since I saw this thread! Thought it was in cyber space somewhere!
Coincidentally, this med has saved my sanity these past 2 weeks whilst I've been detoxing off the co-codamol.
The neurologist recommended it, the GP thinks it's a good un, and I'm still in love with it!
xxx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still on it and enjoying it too!  I've noticed that it not only controlled the Entocort headaches (I'm no longer on Ento but still on Amitrip), it also prevents my migraines.  I haven't had a single migraine in all the time that I've been on 25 mg of Amitriptyline.  My GI bumped me up to 40 mg of Amitrip for a short time, and within a couple of weeks of that I had another migraine.  Now I'm back to 25 mg and no more migraines!


----------



## scottmyster (Sep 1, 2011)

yes i am on Amitriptyline too. and i got say it has been a God send. It helps with my stomach cramping, and it helps me sleep better in the night time when i go to sleep i don't wake up with stomach cramps anymore.


----------



## Astra (Sep 1, 2011)

Yay Scott and Cat!
It's an oldie but goodie!

I've defo not had any cramps, spasms or contractions since taking the Ammy Trip!


----------



## ekay03 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everybody, Today is my first day on Amitriptyline I took 50 mg last night and here are my findings thus far. Well I'll start by saying I tried nortriptyline in the 1990"s when I was first diagnosed and not only did it not work, it gave me terrible heartburn that nothing could get rid of, so I got off it real fast. I tried neurontin a few years back and that one also made me sick and lose my appetite completely, So I have been a little bit reluctant of trying another psych drug for pain, but the pain meds aren't helping enough with my back and leg pain from the osteopenia, so I agreed to try Amitriptyline. 
 This morning I woke up very sleepy and took a pain pill. About 5 hours later I noticed the time and realized my back wasn't hurting nearly as much as usual. It was 11 hours before the pain was bad enough that I needed another pain pill. That is almost twice as long as I can usually go! So I am quite impressed by the pain control, but I am having 2 side affects and I am hoping I can overcome them. The sleepiness is bad! I took a three hour nap this afternoon. I can't make that a habit!. The only other thing I have a problem w/ is it has increased my appetite. I don't want that!!!! I have lost 50 since last November and I don't want to gain any of it back. 
  I was hoping somebody could tell me if these symptoms will go away with time. I can learn to control my appetite (I guess) but I cant be tired all day everyday! any thoughts comments or advice are welcome


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Sep 12, 2011)

I found after a month on Ami the extra tiredness went away, and i even increased the dose without it coming back. I was on 10mg for a month, tiredness went before I had even bumped up to 20mg and never came back.

I was prescribed this is 2007 for "IBS". It worked pretty well for about 2 years but came off it a few months back since it became ineffective for me once I developed additional symptoms- joint pain and worsening gut problems. Still undiagnosed so probably wasn't the right med for me in the first place.


----------



## tiloah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so glad it's working so well for you Joan! It didn't do much for me (prescribed for my migraines).


----------



## Astra (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Nic!

And ekay, 
the side effects soon disappear. I've been on it a year now, and my appetite was just like the Pred munchies! Also quite tired during the day. GP told me to bear with it, they'll soon go.
But I'm only on 25mg tho!
Glad your back pain is feeling better, this med is the Dog's Doodahs!!
xxx


----------



## vonfunk (Sep 13, 2011)

I've started for my insomnia and I find it does not put me to sleep.  When I eventually fall asleep I think it's a deeper sleep. But when I wake up I'm groggy and my legs are stiff because I don't move in the night.

i'm going to either ask for something else or just smoke more pot.


----------



## ellipse22 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks starry for pointing me to this thread.  I am on 10mf of Ammy and the side effects are killing me. It's been almost 3 weeks. I feel hungover, shaky, and super groggy. I will be going up to 25mg soon. I am also suppose to go back to work soon and I'm not sure I can function like this. I also have white bumps on the under side of my lips. Thoughts?


----------



## ekay03 (Sep 14, 2011)

ellipe22 I know just how you feel. I am sooooo sleepy all the time, but for my back pain it works really good. How is your appetite? Mine is huge!!! Eating too much makes me have abdominal pain and the ammi doesn't seem to help my tummy at all. I am sticking w/ it for a little longer since people tell me that tiredness should go away soon. Ellipe22 how long have you been on the ammi now. I have onlt been one it one week. Good luck to you Ellipe22


----------



## ellipse22 (Sep 14, 2011)

ekay03 said:


> ellipe22 I know just how you feel. I am sooooo sleepy all the time, but for my back pain it works really good. How is your appetite? Mine is huge!!! Eating too much makes me have abdominal pain and the ammi doesn't seem to help my tummy at all. I am sticking w/ it for a little longer since people tell me that tiredness should go away soon. Ellipe22 how long have you been on the ammi now. I have onlt been one it one week. Good luck to you Ellipe22


I have been on it for 2 weeks now. I do have a bigger appetite but just like you it causes pain. I still have the LRQ pain as well. I just know I cannot function at work with this med. I'll be asking the GI when I see him in 2 weeks!


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Sep 14, 2011)

I took this back in the 1970's as an antidepressant, and IIRC it takes about 2 weeks to level out. It made me sweat buckets!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm starting this med today, and hoping that it does wonders for me like it has a few others.  
I will admit...I'm hoping that it doesn't cause more daytime fatigue...I will be a zombie if that is the case !  I have about zero energy as it is.  Maybe it will have an opposite affect on me and help with the fatigue as well as the  pain and migraines ?? 
I can dream right!
I'm starting with 10 mg for a month and then back to the GI to see what he/we think


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Nov 15, 2011)

Tracy, it took me a day or two to adjust to Amitriptyline, and I was pretty exhausted until I did adjust, but after that I do think it helped my fatigue.  Sleeping well and through the night will do wonders for fatigue!  And yes, it seems to prevent my migraines - I hope it prevents yours too!  It doesn't seem to have done anything for my guts, but being able to sleep and having less headaches is well worth it.

I'm on 25 mg and that's the dose I started at.  I think you should adjust to 10 mg pretty easily.


----------



## KWud (Feb 5, 2012)

I joined the Amitriptyline Club two days ago. I'm taking 10mg before going to bed. I'm sleeping really well but want to sleep during the day too. I have absolutely no patience with my kids whatsoever  I feel hungover most of the day. My family and I are hoping these side effects wear off soon.
It isn't really doing much for my crohns pain so far, does it take a while to work, or should this work immediately? Maybe the dosage is too low? Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Paula
x


----------



## UnXmas (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm tentatively joining this club. Tentatively because I've only been on amitriptyline a few days so far. It was prescribed to help me sleep and relieve pain. It's worked well so far. It only started working when I went up to a relatively high dose (150 mg) which isn't what's typically prescribed for this purpose (higher doses are usually used when it's being taken as an anti-depressent), but a low dose did nothing so my doctor said to take more, as the sedative effect would kick in eventually. He also said I could go higher if needs be. Now I'm just hoping it keeps working, because I often find I become tolerant to medications.


----------



## UnXmas (Dec 18, 2012)

Got my third good night's sleep in a row. 

I think I feel a little calmer also, though I'm not sure yet if that's from the Amitriptyline or not.


----------



## PVail (Dec 19, 2012)

hi Astra.
Been on the Ami train now for good part of this year , has sorted out my sleep and controls the bad headaches. No real side effects apart from it leaves me knackered in the mornings after taking it . So cant take it when Im on shift .Definetly helps calm me down when thing goes wrong. Doesnt help with the LRQ pain though, possibly need to be on a higher dose .

Peter


----------



## UnXmas (Dec 21, 2012)

I realise it's still early days but I am feeling so much better! I can finally sleep again. I had no idea how awful chronic sleep depravation could make you feel. I can concentrate during the day again. 

I'm so glad my doctor gave me this. Perhaps they really do know what they're doing when they went for this rather than addictive sleep aids. I'm not needing anything else to help me sleep now, and I'm sleeping hours longer and hardly waking up in the night at all. No side effects either, except dry mouth the first day and even that's gone away. I hope it continues working this well.


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought I would update now I've been on this a few weeks.

It's still working. I am sleeping so much better still. However, I am getting more side effects now. It seems to me there is a cumulative effect with this medication, as I'm now sleeping well on a lower dose, but the side effects have steadily increased. I feel sleepy during the day too, and I get that woozy feeling of low blood pressure when I first get up in the morning. It's also actually helping my digestive system because it's constipating! But it's giving me a little difficulty emtpying my bladder too, which is a bit uncomfortable. It is all worth it for the sleep benefits though. I'm still really glad to have found it.


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought I'd update this as it's been a few months now. I'm very happy to say that the good results I had early on are still continuing.  I was so worried about building up tolerance or it losing its effectiveness, but there's been no sign of anything like that at all.

I'm sleeping wonderfully. I still have to get up to use the loo a lot, but now I just go right back to sleep again. And although I didn't intend to use this as an anti-depressent, it has definetly made me feel calmer and I find I'm not as irritable  - something I didn't even realise I was until I stopped feeling that way.

There are a couple of annoying side effects - bladder discomfort and dry mouth -but I'll happily put up with these for the benefits.


----------



## Astra (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm glad you feel better with the Amitriptyline UnXmas, I'm never gonna give this med up!
I know what you mean about the bladder tho, I don't seem to be emptying properly, and before this med I'd pee like the store's horse! ( a wacky English saying!)


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 22, 2013)

Astra said:


> I'm glad you feel better with the Amitriptyline UnXmas, I'm never gonna give this med up!
> I know what you mean about the bladder tho, I don't seem to be emptying properly, and before this med I'd pee like the store's horse! ( a wacky English saying!)


I'm glad you feel the same - I've actually been a bit worried that I'm liking it too much. It's a bit odd feeling like I'm dependent on it, and I don't want to ever stop taking it. I know it's not actually addictive in the usual sense of the word, but it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one who feels this way!


----------



## Astra (Feb 22, 2013)

ha ha yes me too UnXmas
I don't feel dependent on it, but just love the floaty, dreamy, sleepy, calm feeling I get at bedtime.
Perhaps I am dependent on it, but I don't give a rat's arse, tbh!


----------



## rollinstone (Feb 22, 2013)

Only finding out about this now, currently I use weed to help me sleep, can somebody post a list of side effects that ami can cause? I'm too slack to look it up as I'm on my phone


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 23, 2013)

It's probably quicker to post the side effects it _doesn't_ have. 

From http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/p...x?condition=Depression&medicine=amitriptyline (I just looked at the leaflet that came with my own prescription, and that lists even more!)

•a drop in blood pressure on standing or sitting up
•abnormally high body temperature
•appetite gain
•bad taste in the mouth
•balance or coordination problems
•black tongue
•blood and bone marrow problems
•blurred vision
•bowel problems
•breast enlargement in men and women
•changes in blood sugar levels
•changes in libido
•coma
•concentration problems
•confusion
•constipation
•convulsions
•delusions
•diarrhoea
•dry mouth
•ECG changes
•electroencephalogram (EEG) changes
•extrapyramidal side effects including problems controlling movement or tardive dyskinesia
•eye or eyesight problems
•fainting or brief loss of consciousness
•faster heart rate
•feeling agitated
•feeling anxious
•feeling dizzy
•feeling drowsy
•feeling restless
•feelings of disorientation
•feelings of excitement
•galactorrhoea
•gastrointestinal problems
•hair loss
•hallucinations
•headaches
•heart attack
•heart problems
•impotence
•inflammation of the mouth
•jaundice
•liver problems
•loss of appetite
•lowered blood pressure
•mania or mania-like behaviour
•metabolic problems
•nausea
•neuropathy of the extremities
•nightmares
•oedema of the tongue or face
•palpitations
•paraesthesiae of the extremities
•photosensitivity skin reaction
•psychiatric problems such as uncovering symptoms of depression or suicidal tendencies - seek medical advice if you get thoughts of committing suicide; attempt suicide; or engage in self-harming behaviour
•raised blood pressure
•sexual dysfunction
•skin numbness
•skin rash or rashes
•sleeping problems
•speech problems
•stroke
•sweating
•swelling of the salivary glands
•swelling of the testicles
•tingling
•tinnitus
•tiredness
•tremors
•unexplained or easy bruising of the skin or mucous membranes
•urinary problems
•urinary retention
•urinating more often
•urticaria
•vomiting
•weakness
•weight gain
•weight loss
•withdrawal symptoms can occur when this medicine is stopped. These include nausea, headaches, a general feeling of being unwell, sleep disturbances and dreams, mania, feeling irritable or restless
•worsening of psychotic symptoms in people with schizophrenia


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 23, 2013)

Astra said:


> ha ha yes me too UnXmas
> I don't feel dependent on it, but just love the floaty, dreamy, sleepy, calm feeling I get at bedtime.
> Perhaps I am dependent on it, but I don't give a rat's arse, tbh!


I get a similar kind of feeling in the morning having taken it last thing the evening before. I'm not sleeping an excessive amount of time - about seven or eight hours - but I wake up every morning feeling like I've had the deepest, best sleep ever.


----------



## Astra (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't take mine last night, I thought it was too late.
We went to watch Django Unchained (fab fillum) and only got home well after midnight.
I tossed n turned all bloody night, woke up feeling like crap, visited the bathroom a few times, went back to sleep 10am-12.30pm, won't be doing that again!


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry you had a bad night. At you know it's still working!

I don't suppose you've found anything that helps with the bladder side effects?


----------



## Astra (Feb 24, 2013)

No, my bladder issues are quite random, it helps to drink tons of water I think.
Just read the list above and I haven't got any, except the bladder (sometimes) and weight gain, but that's cos I never stop eating! Oink, Oink!!


----------



## PVail (Feb 28, 2013)

Well my new Doc says hey if your still in Pain we need to UP your medication. So now Im on 50mg of Ami and i can tell you it works .  I mean IT works , I cant because im a bit wooley. Pain levels are down and my headaches are gone which is abnormal for me . My bowels have gone into hibernation and since when was my room made of chewing gum.  Its taken a few weeks to get this to normalize but i am ever so grateful and a wee bit stoned I think but it works . 
So im going back to see my doc in a few days to discuss were my last few weeks have gone. Side effects , what side effects lol


----------



## mel0613 (Jan 11, 2014)

I do not have Crohn's but stumbled upon this when researching this medacine for preventing my migraines. I am going to talk to my doctor about it next week when I go in. I hope starting at 10mg will help them go away at least some. Any advice regarding major side effects?


----------



## rrhood1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been on Amitriptylene for about 20 years. My drs & I have used it for pain control with my fibromyalgia.  It helps me sleep (sort of turns down all my racing thoughts at bedtime) and we adjust the dosage as needed.  There is one side effect that my dr mentioned that is a positive - Amitriptylene enhances the work of other drugs. My sister with MS is on it to enhance her MS infusions. The only side effect over the years is the dry mouth (there's a mouthwash that helps with that).


----------



## mel0613 (Jan 11, 2014)

The main thing I'm concerned with is the lots of reports of weight gain. Do you know if this is really that big of an issue?


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 12, 2014)

mel0613 said:


> The main thing I'm concerned with is the lots of reports of weight gain. Do you know if this is really that big of an issue?


It certainly hasn't made me gain any weight. Amitriptyline has a _lot_ of possible side effects. On my information leaflet, both increased appetite and subsequent weight gain, and loss of appetite are listed as possible side effects. 10mg is a very low dose though, so if you can manage with that low a dose side effects shouldn't be much of a problem. 

No medication can make you gain much weight on its own - some can make you retain a bit of water, which can increase your weight slightly, but it's not fat, it's just more water in your body which will go away if you stop the med. Usually when weight gain is listed as a side effect of a medication, it's because the medication increases hunger - if you can resist the hunger, you won't gain weight. On my information leaflet, it specifies that the potential weight gain that Amitriptyline can lead to is due to increased appetite, so even if your appetite increases, if you can keep your diet as it is normally, you won't gain weight.


----------



## mel0613 (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay thanks. I had just read a thread on a sit called MyFitnessPal that is causes massive weight gain and even with diet and exercise you don't loose it. I guess everyone is different and I hope to ask my Dr. to start out at 5MG and move up to 10 to see if it helps. I am just so frustrated with getting migraines all the time. I can't function when I get them at all and I am starting to stress about missing so much work.


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 12, 2014)

mel0613 said:


> Okay thanks. I had just read a thread on a sit called MyFitnessPal that is causes massive weight gain and even with diet and exercise you don't loose it. I guess everyone is different and I hope to ask my Dr. to start out at 5MG and move up to 10 to see if it helps. I am just so frustrated with getting migraines all the time. I can't function when I get them at all and I am starting to stress about missing so much work.


Whoever is saying that you can't lose weight through diet and exercise is completely wrong - it doesn't matter what medication you're on, if you take in few enough calories, you will lose weight. A medication might slightly alter the number of calories you need, so that you'd have to eat less on a medication than you would off a medication to lose the same amount of weight, but losing weight is always possible. It doesn't even require exercise - eat little enough, anyone will lose weight. It really frustrates me, because I keep hearing people say things like these threads you came across on MyFitnessPal about how people cannot lose weight. It's physically impossible for anyone to be unable to lose weight.

If people are claiming they can't lose weight on Amitriptyline, it's because they're eating too much. If they ate little enough, they'd lose weight, even on Amitriptyline.

Sorry for the rant.  I understand that for many people losing weight isn't something they can control; most overweight people don't choose to be overweight, and I'm sure it's not due to laziness or greed that so many are. But people are overweight because they can't control how much they're eating, or because they've miscalculated how much they're eating or how much energy they're burning off. Not because their bodies are somehow incapable of weight loss.


----------



## mel0613 (Jan 12, 2014)

I will keep you posted on if my Dr will give it to me. Reading all this really gives me hope, Thank you so much UnXmas


----------

